# Wagner spray paint water based poly



## badnaam (Aug 23, 2008)

I am considering spraying water based poly using a wagner (tankless) sprayer. The can does not say if I need to dilute it or not. Should I?

THanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Depending on the brand and how thick it is, for example, I usually thin Polycrylic about 10%. Diluting won't hurt, but will allow a better flow. It's best to apply several thin coats. Keeping fluid and air cap parts clean will help with successful continued use. I also don't let it sit in the spray gun for any extended time. It's easier to dump thinned material in a "save" container, and run water through the gun instead of cleaning out globs of dried material.


----------



## SwordofGabriel (Sep 6, 2008)

Not real sure about poly myself, but I can say that the wagner sprayer i had would not atomize the latex paint properly brand new out of the box. I carried to to a local paint store that repairs paint sprayers and they told me it was a common problem with wagner sprayers. Of course they increased the pump pressure as much as ""safely"" possible and encourage dilution of all products sprayed to the manufacture spec's. Just thought you might want to know before purchasing a wagner sprayer.......


----------

